# Another New Leak- Basement Window



## RBarton (Jan 2, 2010)

It is raining heavy here today and our basement window is leaking on the top where it meets the wood frame.  We had new vinyl siding put on this spring and there was flashing put above the window that extends up under the Tyvek.  

We are still having issues with our upper door leaking in the bottom right hand corner.  I don't think this is related.  There is flashing above this door as well.  At the time, it looked like the contractor was doing a good job but now I'm wondering if there was something missed?

Thanks.......


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 2, 2010)

Get them back there,,,if something is leaking, then yes ,something was missed.
They need to remove all the siding in the problem area and look for papered areas that overlap inside out (tuck your raincoat into your pants and tape it is the new technique), or where the weather barrier (tyvek)may be cut. 

Sometimes the water comes in from way above a leak, look at other flashed areas also.

www.jlconline.com can give you proper advice on areas to watch for...and teach you plenty about what should be where.


----------



## GBR (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't see in the house picture that he cut the Tyvek properly to install the head flashing. These sites are FREE: http://www.napleslumber.com/catalogs/HTyvek-81994.pdf

http://www.bostoncedar.com/pdfs/Typar_Flashing_RA_Installation.pdf

Installing and Flashing Windows Correctly - Fine Homebuilding Article

http://www.vinylsiding.org/publications/0804_VSI_2007Manual.pdf
Be safe, Gary


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree with GBR, and I sometimes forget that JLC charges others for articles. Hmmm the old owners never did. 
Well, follow GBR's links and never tuck your raincoat into your pants.:agree:


----------



## RBarton (Jan 3, 2010)

The flashing was cut to go under the Tyvek.  We installed pressure treated lumber on top as we were putting "Smart Trim" on top of the wood.


----------



## RBarton (Jan 4, 2010)

Our siding guy was speaking to another siding company today and he thinks it may be coming in through the vent and apparently these are no longer used?  

Does anyone have any experience with this type of issue?

Thanks!


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 5, 2010)

The details are in the flashing, if any flashing fails..it will leak. The vent could be the issue, pour some water on the area and see what works.


----------

